# Cause of Hot Spots



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey I'm sorry if this is already a thread but we have billions of them and when I searched for it, it didn't immediately pop up and let's face it, I'm lazy. 

Anyway, my friend's pointer has a balding spot on her neck where the fur is either rubbing off or falling out and it's turning pink and getting a little scabby. She took the dog to the vet today and the vet told her that it was a hot spot. He said that it's unusual to see them in Utah since they're much more prevalent on the East Coast and that no one really knows what causes them. 

Well this sounded suspicious to me because a) I thought hot spots mostly occurred on the leg, belly, chest area; b) I heard of tons of cases of hot spots occurring in Reno; and c) I thought hot spots were mostly diet-related. 

So I figured I'd come to you guys and see what you thought since I told her I'd look it up. Yes this is the same friend who feeds Kirkland brand but wants to switch to Science Diet frown


----------



## rjc (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh God no! I hope your friend strays away from SD. I would recommend a food high in Omegas. Maybe supplementing the dog's food with fish oil tablets. As you stated, it probably it diet-related.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know! I already tried to warn her away from SD, in fact one of our first conversations was me telling her it was garbage and her telling me she's had nothing but amazing results with it *sigh*


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is the spot where the dog can reach it? Hot spots are started ONLY by chewing and licking at a certain spot for various reasons...

1. Allergies 

2. A previous wound to the skin 

3. A soft tissue wound under the skin, and licking is a comfort measure dogs take 

4. Or just a nervous habit.

If the patch of hair loss and scabs is not where the dog can reach with its mouth...its something else...and if its truly on the neck I have a hard time believing that its a hot spot.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

It sounds to me like allergies or fleas. I know that around the Atl Ga area we have been having a time this year trying to get them under control. It has been one of those kinds of years that fleas LOVE! Allergies are also more then just in the food too. If this is a new thing, it could be enviromental.
Also the point that danemama made with the tissue damage and scratching. It doesn't sound like 'hot spots'.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

that's what I thought, there's no way this dog could be reaching this spot on her neck, it's like a little below where the collar would sit


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> that's what I thought, there's no way this dog could be reaching this spot on her neck, it's like a little below where the collar would sit


In that case, it could be the collar. Owen went through a phase where I had to keep his collar off of him. His ichyness went away and I have it back on him now. Try having her take the collar off except for walks and unfenced time while the healing does its thing. Then when it is all gone, try putting it back on and see if that might help narrow things down a little. 
While the collar was off Owen I washed it in the sink with some Dawn dishsoap and cleaned it really well. The collar could be a part of why the scratching is happening along with other things. Start there and then try looking for fleas, then try the food. If nothing changes, then it is probably enviromental and there is nothing that can be done except for allergy meds when it starts.
Good luck!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

One day last summer my female went to daycare, it's an outside large area and she plays in the pool, that particular day they forgot to take off her collar, she had gotten pink and scabby in a very short time from the wet around her collar. The vet said she had some type of dermatitis and gave us a spray to put on it. Gentaved Topical


----------

